# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Thành phố Busan - Du lịch Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

* Busan còn là một thành phố du lịch nổi tiếng của Hàn Quốc. Ai đã một lần đến Busan, hẳn sẽ không thể quên được cái nắng, lòng nhiệt tình và những đặc điểm kỳ thú của thành phố này.*



Thành phố cảng Busan
Thành phố biển Busan có nhiệt độ khá thấp và chịu nhiều ảnh hưởng của gió biển. Là thành phố cảng lớn nhất của đất nước Hàn Quốc, sau nhiều lần mở rộng, cái tên Busan chính thức ra đời vào năm 1995. 

Busan còn là thành phố của cây Hoa Trà. Sở dĩ có tên gọi như vậy là vì thành phố này trồng rất nhiều hoa, đặc biệt là hoa trà. Vào ngày 1-3-1970, cây hoa trà đã được chỉ định làm loại hoa đặc trưng cho Busan. Màu xanh lục và đỏ thẫm của hoa trà “phản chiếu” ánh biển xanh ở Busan, tạo nên sức thu hút đặc biệt, làm nổi bật nên lòng hiếu khách và sức mạnh của người dân Busan.

Ngoài ra, Busan còn được mệnh danh là thành phố của loài chim biển seagull. Loài chim này được chỉ định là loài chim đặc trưng của thành phố vào ngày 1-7-1978. Màu trắng thuần khiết của loài chim biển seagull thể hiện sự trong trắng bền bỉ, ý chí của loài chim này khi nó bay lượn trên mặt nước. Sự có mặt của nó mang đén cho cảng biển Busan nhiều điều may mắn. Chính vì vậy, chim biển seagull rất được nhiều người thành phố quý trọng.

*Bạn có thể tham khảo một số gợi ý điểm tham quan dưới đây tại thành phố Busan như:* 

*Bãi biển Haeundae*: Haeundae là bãi biển nổi tiếng nhất tại Hàn Quốc, dài 1.5km, rộng 30 - 50m, trải rộng trên khu vực 58.400 mét vuông. Haeundae  có bãi cát trắng trải dài thô ráp, bãi biển Haeundae  cũng nổi tiếng vì nhiều sự kiện văn hóa và các lễ hội tổ chức quanh năm suốt tháng. Tại bãi biển Haeundae có Quảng trường công cộng, còn có nhiều trò chơi truyền thống cua Hàn Quốc như nhảy dây, ném cung tên... Ở đây còn có Trung tâm văn hóa Bãi biển và Thư viện Bãi biển, mỗi năm, du khách thường kéo về đây rất đông, đặc biệt từ tháng 6 đến tháng 8.



Bãi biển Haeundae. 
*Bãi biển Gwangalli*: Bãi biển Gwangalli dài 1.4km, rộng 64m, nổi tiếng với bờ cát mịn màng. Khu vực này đã trải qua chương trình làm sạch nguồn nước nên kết quả là nước của bãi biển rất tinh khiết. Nguồn nước sạch của nơi này cũng thu hút rất nhiều ngư phủ. Trên bãi biển Gwangalli còn có nhiều trò giải trí dưới nước như lướt ván nước, lướt ván buồm, và nhiều mốn thể thao cảm giác mạnh khác.  

Ở bãi biển còn có sân khấu trình diễn ngoài trời, nơi diễn ra Liên hoan Hải dương Busan. Khu vực này còn có trung tâm văn hóa, bảo tàng, rạp chiếu phim, phòng triển lãm tranh, đài truyền hình và nhiều cửa hàng trứ danh của Hàn Quốc hay nước ngoài. 

*Bãi biển Songjeong*: Bãi biển cát trắng trải dài 1.2km và bao phủ một khu vực rộng 62/150 mét vuông. Cát tại đây là hỗn hợp của cát đá từ sông Songjeong. Những tinh thể vỏ sò ốc đã hình thành tự nhiên theo thời gian, như những viên đá hoa xinh đẹp nằm dọc theo bãi biển. 

Ngay lối vào bãi biển, bạn có thể tận hưởng các tiện nghi giải trí, thư giãn trên những khu rừng nhỏ xanh mượt mà. Ở đây còn có bến tàu nơi bạn có thể sử dụng thuyền máy hoặc đi du thuyền vào mùa hè. Một phần đặc biệt nổi tiếng của bãi biển Songjeong là đình Songilijeong, tại đây bạn có thể nhìn toàn cảnh mặt trời và mặt trăng mọc tuyệt đẹp trên bãi biển.



Bãi biển Songjeong.
*Quần đảo Oryukdo*: Quần đảo Oryukdo nằm ở phía Nam của Busan, tùy vào ngày và thủy triều sẽ xuất hiện 5 hay 6 hòn đảo, vì thế mới mang tên Oryukdo. Được tấn phong danh hiệu công trình kỷ niệm của Busan, đảo Oryukdo là hòn đảo đá được hình thành hoàn toàn từ đá nguyên chất. Có tất cả 5 hòn đảo vươn ra từ đại lục, tất cả những hòn đảo này - ngoại trừ một hòn đảo có hải đăng - đều không có dân cư sinh sống. 


*Công viên thủy sinh Busan*: Công viên thủy sinh Busan  có hơn 35,000 loài cá, tảo biển, bò sát và động vật lưỡng cư. Khu tiện nghi tiên tiến này là một trong những công viên thủy sinh hàng đầu Hàn Quốc. Công viên thủy sinh Busan  nằm trong khu vực rộng 36 nghìn mét vuông và có 3 tầng ngầm cùng công viên ngoài trời. Ở tầng ngầm đầu tiên có cửa hàng quà lưu niệm, nhiều cửa hàng ăn uống, ở tầng ngầm thứ 2 và 3 là nơi trưng bày nhiều loại động vật thủy sinh. Tầng ngầm thứ 3 có một đường hầm chính dưới đáy biển dài 80m. Bước qua đường hầm này, người ta sẽ có cảm giác như đang đi dọc theo đáy biển, với vô số loài cá và thậm chí có cả cả mập bơi tung tăng trên đầu. 

*Công viên Amnam*: Được xây dựng trong khu vực bảo tồn, công viên này không mở cửa cho du khách tham quan cho đến tận năm 1996, khi đó công viên còn nguyên dáng vẻ hoang sơ. Vào khu công viên này, du khách có thể câu cá, đến thăm đài quan sát, đi giữa lối đi xanh mát và cây cầu treo đẹp mắt. Những cây thông to lớn mọc dọc theo lối đi tạo nên khu vực dạo mát dễ chịu, thoáng đãng, lên đài quan sát, du khách có thể nhìn ngắm toàn cảnh khu rừng bao la trải rộng. Nếu bạn muốn câu cá, ở đây bạn có thể câu cá trong đại dương cũng như trên những tảng đá hình thù lạ mắt.

*Công viên Yongdusan*: Công viên Yongdusan là nơi có Tháp  Busan và hơn 70 loài thực vật, được xem là một trong những nơi thư giãn, nghỉ mát tuyệt vời của cư dân  Busan. Nơi này được gọi là Yongdusan vì hình dáng ngọn núi nhìn như đầu rồng, trồi lên mặt đất từ đại dương. Công viên Yongdusan  nằm trong khu vực có diện tích 69.000 mét vuông.

Tại Công viên Yongdusan có nhiều quán cà phê tuyệt đẹp và có cả Công viên thủy sinh  Busan. Điểm nổi bật nhất của Công viên Yongdusan là tầm nhìn ban đêm xuống thành phố  Busan từ Tháp  Busan cao 120 mét.

Tại đây còn có tượng đài Tướng quân Lee Sun-sin, một vị nguyên soái vĩ đại triều đại Joseon và Tượng đài cách mạng 19/4 - cuộc đấu tranh của sinh viên học sinh chống lại chính phủ.



Chùa Beomeosa 
*Chùa Beomeosa*: là một trong năm ngôi chùa lớn nhất của đất nước Hàn Quốc; 

*Chùa Haedong Yonggungsa*: Chùa Haedong Yonggungsa nằm bên bờ biển, thuộc phía Đông Bắc Busan. Ngôi chùa nguy nga tráng lệ này trở thành địa danh du lịch và là ngôi chùa hiếm hoi nằm bên bờ biển vì đa số chùa chiền ở Hàn Quốc đều nằm trên núi cao. 

*Chùa Haedong Yonggungsa* xây dựng lần đầu tiên vào năm 1376 trong thời đại Goryeo,  trong thời kỳ vua Uwang trị vì, một vị lão sư tên gọi Naong  đã cho xây dựng ngôi chùa này bên bờ biển. Toàn bộ khu vực chùa này là ngôi chùa Haesu Gwaneum Daebul, đền thờ chính Daeungjeon, điện thờ Yongwangdang, chính điện Gulbeop  nằm trong hang và ngôi chùa 3 tầng với 4 con sư tử. Nhiều người thường đến đây vào dịp Năm mới để ngắm mặt trời mọc đồng thời cầu nguyện điều tốt đẹp cho năm mới. 

*Chợ cá Jagalchi*: Chợ cá Jagalchi là chợ hải sản lớn nhất Hàn Quốc. Sau Chiến tranh Hàn Quốc khu chợ này được biến thành chợ cá, đa số người bán cá tại đây là phụ nữ, nên các phụ nữ tại đây còn được gọi là Jagalchi Ajumma - Ajumma có nghĩa là người phụ nữ trung niên hay người đã lập gia đình.

Mỗi năm vào tháng 10, tại đây tổ chức Liên hoan Văn hóa Jagalchi, chợ cá nổi tiếng một phần vì giao thông rất tiện lợi, đặc biệt là đường tàu điện ngầm. Chợ cá Jagalchi là nơi du khách có thể thưởng lãm phong cách sống của những người dân  Busan chính gốc.

*Khu Spa Hur Shim Chung* - là khu phức hợp suối nước khoáng nóng khổng lồ này có thể gọi là lớn nhất châu Á.

*Khu Siêu thị mua sắm Lotte*: Là trung tâm mua sắm lớn nhất ở Busan.


Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------


## lemuik5haui

Bạn muốn đi du lịch tại Busan...vậy việc bạn phân vân là nên chọn mua vé máy bay ở đâu rẻ,an toàn mà chất lượng phục vụ lại tốt. Mời các bạn ghé thăm website của chúng tôi  ve may bay ha noi Busan
chúc quý khách có chuyến du lịch thú vị,bổ ích

----------

